# 811 Component Issue



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok here the deal soon I hookup the component to my RCA 27V530T TVset the screen flake out and turn the input off it even dose the some thing on my brother TV which is an RCA P52960 Rear Projection and I try setting in the Dish menu from 16x9 to 4x3 #1 and #2 but that dosen't semm helps on my TV but dose some what seem to help on 52" in help it sync better any even know the in the menu it check to 480i so any know something that may help?.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Your RCA 27V530T won't work with the 811 because your RCI is for 480i and the 811 only goes down to 480p. You will have to use your composit or s-video and settle for 480i. I think that it is the same problem with the P52960 (I couldn't find any good data on your RCA projection. Look in you users guide under specs and see if it does better than 480i.)


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks I see now I forgot about the I vs P thing.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

New tv or settle for low res. tv viewing......


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't mind the low res SVideo at all in fact it 50% better then what I had before which was TWC in fact when I had dish before the local used look like carp on dish but ocen this puppy got install in new house I was shock to see how better the local channel look now vs 8mos ago :biggthump.


----------

